# Studio Fix Fluid vs. Mineralize satinfinish



## fafibaby (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

So i have both and just wondering which of these 2 do you'll prefer and why?

I'm kinda torn.. i find mineralize satinfinish makes my skin look healthy and dewy but the coverage is not as good as studio fix fluid.
And with my studio fix fluid, i find that my skin look more matte but does not look as radiant. 

Do you guys know if between these 2, which one lasts longer?
I am going for a morning to night wedding and i need my makeup to last.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 6, 2008)

i own both studio fix fluid and mineralize satinfinish and they are both lovely foundations and have completely different finishes. 
studio fix fluid is my everyday foundation. it makes my skin look flawless and is medium coverage, it stays true to its colour all day and is long lasting. when i use a cleansing wipe to take my makeup off at night time foundation always comes off on the wipe. i set this foundation with select sheer pressed powder and it always looks lovely. i sometimes set it with mineralize satinfinish natural which makes the foundation look less matte.
i use mineralize satinfinish when i am having a good skin day and i fancy a change from studio fix fluid. on me the coverage is light-medium and i find that this foundation doesnt last as well as i think it could do. i like the finish on this because it looks very natural and not overly dewy. its really good for evening out my skintone and good for when i dont need a lot of coverage. 
anyway thats what i like out those foundations. 
for a wedding id deff recommend you use your studio fix fluid because its such a lovely long lasting foundation, to make it look a bit 'fresher' you could maybe put strobe cream underneath it or setting it with a mineralize skinfinish natural. 
i hope this helps!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 6, 2008)

I also own these two foundations and I prefer stuido fix, the mineralize satinfinish broke me out like mad and it felt really heavy on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 6, 2008)

I have both and I like both of them. You guys already listed the reasons why each one is better than the other, but I will add that when I want SFF's coverage with MSF's finish? I mix the two.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 6, 2008)

i love mixing foundations and mixing stuff into foundation..

just like serendipityii said above, i mix the two when i want the characteristics of both of the foundations to be present.

i do the same with hyper real foundation as well...

i also mix pigments and strobe cream, benefit's high beam and moon beam depending on what kind of a color/sheen/finish i want.


----------



## soulstar (Mar 9, 2008)

if you want SFF to be less matte, I agree with trolly dolly and either put strobe cream before it or what I do is mix it with it to give a slightly dewy look.  I set it with a bit of powder and spray my face with fix+. HTH!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm not big on mac foundations, but i've used both of these before and i'd take studio fix fluid over mineralize satinfinish any day.

the coverage provided by the satinfinish was absolutely worthless, imo. if you don't really need foundation, it's nice because it's lightweight and adds a tiny bit of coverage with some nice glow...but if you have blemishes or any redness, it definately isn't the way to go.

you could always add some soft radiance to your face with a mineralized skinfinish or bobbi brown shimmerbrick (most drugstore lines also have their versions of these, if you're not ready to spend that kind of money on the higher end ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) lightly dusted all over once you've put your studio fix fluid on.


----------

